# مساعدة في شبكة الحريق



## esameraboud (30 نوفمبر 2015)

هل يجوز عمل شبكة حريق مشتركة مكونة من خط مشترك لعساكر الحريقfh و خط تعبئة الدفاع المدني fdc و خط الرشاشات الداخل للمبنى؟؟ مع ذكر الكود


----------



## ميدو الغريب (2 ديسمبر 2015)

ممكن و ده مذكور فالكود المصرى الجزء الرابع


----------

